# Where do you guys work?



## ScottYalloP (30 Aug 2009)

well im bored and just wondering were people work?

im 16 nd i only have a saturday job i  work at playzone its not great pay but it does.






















 
so where do you guys work?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

some know that i put lead on roofs. this is some of my work....all done with sheet lead, cut, and either bent "bossed" into shape or cut and weld it....

southwell minster tower





 detail @ department plant science Cambridge....





domestic property near me (private job)





Oxford university. (university of Oxford)


----------



## George Farmer (31 Aug 2009)

Mostly in Norfolk (RAF Marham), but sometimes in more 'exciting' places like Afghanistan and aquascaping in photo studios etc.


----------



## Tom (31 Aug 2009)

Stuuuuudent! ...... again...... 

Photography ND @ West Suffolk

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Stuuuuudent! ...... again......



i'd love to swap! you lucky git


----------



## Tom (31 Aug 2009)

I only applied last monday! Got in the same day


----------



## Joecoral (31 Aug 2009)

I currently work for the Environment Agency


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

I work for Lloyds Banking Group but before the "takeover" of HBOS was at Cheltenham & Gloucester part of the Lloyds TSB Group.

I currently manage the risk on the mortgage portfolio of the Lloyds Banking Group (1 in 4 mortgages in the UK), which has mortgage brands of Lloyds TSB, Halifax, Bank of Scotland, Cheltenham & Gloucester, Intelligent Finance and Birmingham Midshires.

I really enjoy it as it has a good mix of computer programming in SAS, mathematics (from my degree) and thinking involved.

Luckily, my department hasn't been involved in any job cuts as we perform a vital role for the bank, namely setting the risk appetite and Basel/provision models.


----------



## samc (31 Aug 2009)

im a student too   i am at college doing plumbing 2nd year. 

by the way mark you leadwork looks neat. wanna do my assesments for me


----------



## rawr (31 Aug 2009)

Another student...  But I work at a hotel too doing mainly waitering and stuff.

Georges job looks way too exciting!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> by the way mark you leadwork looks neat. wanna do my assesments for me



thanks sam, i've been taught by the best....really.

an old school lead worker passed on his years of knowledge to me. it;'s all about lines mate, straight lines. that's what architects look for


----------



## samc (31 Aug 2009)

ill keep that in mind mark  

i picked up welding very quick. took about 2 hours. an assesor thought i have done it before


----------



## AdAndrews (31 Aug 2009)

I'm a student too, starting sixth form in about a week. No real job, still looking, but to pass the time i work for my mom n dad a few days a week, this is their business: www.dysonpartsdirect.co.uk


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2009)

Head Chef in a small Country House Hotel


----------



## baron von bubba (31 Aug 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> I'm a student too, starting sixth form in about a week. No real job, still looking, but to pass the time i work for my mom n dad a few days a week, this is their business: http://www.dysonpartsdirect.co.uk



any discounts for ukaps members?? ;0)
been meaning to get a new hose for my dyson for a while now!

i'm a CNC machinist. i manufacture landing gear components for various large boeing and airbus aircraft.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (31 Aug 2009)

Gang@ukaps

Service support engineer within the rail industry - activities inc. in-situ (underneath the rail vehicle) resurfacing commutator surface (comm. grinding) on D.C Traction motors for numerous TOC's and Roscoe's without the U.K 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## AdAndrews (31 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul.in.kendal (1 Sep 2009)

I'm town centre manager for Windermere, Bowness, Ambleside and Grasmere.  Lots of water, lots of moss, lots of rocks...

Oh, and agreed, Saintly's work looks beautiful - great to see genuine craftsmanship alive and well.


----------



## bugs (1 Sep 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I'm town centre manager for Windermere, Bowness, Ambleside and Grasmere.  Lots of water, lots of moss, lots of rocks...



Poor you - imagine having to work in that part of the world... I used to drive to Carlisle quite a bit for work and found it hard to resist turning off to the Lakes en-route.

I'm an IT Analyst - deep joy


----------



## mattyc (1 Sep 2009)

I was a car mechanic for 7 years working for Ford then BMW both as a diagnostic technition. I then decided to go to uni and study Motorsport Engineering. i have compleated 2 years of a HND (and qualified) at Swansea Met and i am starting at UCLAN in two weeks to do a Degree in the same subject. 

i am impressed by the lead work there is some skill there is a shame that more people cant produce work like that!!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (1 Sep 2009)

bugs said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still pinch myself sometimes on my good fortune.  But I did take a massive pay cut for the privilege of working here.  

Tap water quality is outstanding, though.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2009)

student...


----------



## Bluedave (2 Sep 2009)

Building services engineer - spend most of my time nowadays advising on low and zero carbon homes and how to integrate renewable technologies into buildings.


----------



## squiggley (2 Sep 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> i'm a CNC machinist. i manufacture landing gear components for various large boeing and airbus aircraft.



I also work in the aerospace industry, I assemble parts usually slide and swivel componants for the Eurofighter but also do Airbus and Boeing (mainly the Airbus A380 and Boeing Dreamliner)


----------



## JazzyJeff (2 Sep 2009)

Run my own painting and decorating company, been in the trade 22 years, been running my own company now for 6 years !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenn (2 Sep 2009)

secondary school student, in my last year   and im also on a young apprentice catering course at a collage


----------



## plantbrain (2 Sep 2009)

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BINKSY1973 (2 Sep 2009)

Im a Electrician, working on industrial and commercial side of things.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## bugs (2 Sep 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Regards,
> Tom Barr



Cool. Which one is you?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2009)

Unemployed bum, enjoying daytime tv. Jokes! Next week I'll be a PhD student at University of Southampton.


----------



## altaaffe (25 Sep 2009)

In my last 2 weeks of employment in the RAF and then I'm off to pastures new


----------



## andyh (25 Sep 2009)

I work for Mitsubishi, it their Living Environmental Systems Division, specializing in Air Conditioning, Heating and PV or basically renewable technologies!  

Although i am looking forward to a trip to our HQ in Japan, ADA here i come!!!!


----------



## James Marshall (25 Sep 2009)

I'm a workshop technician at a school where I also teach computer aided design, which is great for the DIY aquarium projects, as we have CNC machinery including a laser cutter.





Cheers
James


----------



## strolgen (25 Sep 2009)

squiggley said:
			
		

> baron von bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make it 3.
Aerospace here too. I design landing gear; work on Falcon 7X (Dassault Aviation) and today on the Boeing 787 (design the steering mechanism on the nose gear).


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2009)

Wow, several people in aerospace! Anyone know of any jobs in composite materials? lol


----------



## SunnyP (26 Sep 2009)

Student in Manchester studying Biochemistry. All over my head.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2009)

Ecologists working for a private consultancy based just outside Oxford.  Seem to spend rather a lot of time looking at animal poo and trying to work out which particular animal left it behind!  Gets me out of the office though, which I'm glad for.  Get cabin fever over the winter stuck in the office whilst the animals and plants sleep.

Sam


----------



## oswoldy (29 Sep 2009)

Im a Network and Systems Support Specialist at the local hospital.

Mike


----------

